# Persian: دود مود



## seitt

Re
دود مود

Greetings,

I am fairly certain that a homeless man with obvious psychological problems spoke the words دود مود on IRIB2's  فاصله‌ها. I take it that دود (smoke) = marijuana? I believe that in the USA marijuana is sometimes called “smoke” too.

Now, I'm going to have a go at interpreting دود مود, but please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm basing what I say on analogies from Greek and Turkish.

In both Greek and Turkish, to say “X etc.” you can say “X mX". For example, “plate” is tabak in Turkish and piato in Greek. To say “plates etc.” i.e. “plates and other things similar to them and/or used alongside them – cutlery comes to mind as an obvious example, in Turkish you say “tabak mabak” and in Greek you say “piata miata”. This way of using language is, however, more common in Turkey than in Greece, which may possibly indicate an origin further east.

In Persian can I say “بشقاب مشقاب”?

UK English has nothing like this, although American English, with the influence of Yiddish, might say (to return to دود مود) “smoke schmoke”. In Greek and Turkish you turn the initial letter of the second word into an M (unless it's a vowel, in which case you just add the M onto the beginning of the word. In US Yiddish-influenced English you do exactly the same, but it is SCHM (or, in simpler styles of writing) SHM instead of M.

Anyway, over to you. I do hope I have explained this clearly. If I haven't got things confused here, دود مود would mean “cannabis, LSD, cocaine and heroin etc.” Since LSD, cocaine and heroin are worse than cannabis, this might be another reason for using the vague مود to cover them.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

Your description was clear enough and you are right entirely with a bit different. You can use بشقاب مشقاب in Persian and this is a very common phrase. Another phrases such as سند مند، كاغذ ماغذ، فلز ملز، تخته مخته and many other similar phrases are common too. But there are two important note I must put in remembrance about them:

1) If the first word is started with م (mim), the second word will be started with پ (Peh). Such as ملاقه پلاقه، مداد پداد، مشكل پُشكل، ماشين پاشين and so on.
2) We didn't use دود مود just for narcotic drugs. For example:
زن پرسيد: "چرا اينقدر سياه شدي".
مرد جواب داد: "آخه همه جا را دود مود گرفته بود".

As you see, at this sentence, دود مود  means "flue gas+some other flue gas congeners". This is extendable to other phrases too. For example, when you say: اون مداد پدادها را بياور

You means "Give me that pencils, pens, brush, ... that are accumulated on that place"

I hope I be clear enough.


----------



## turkcurious

I also confirm.
You have dead cert understood and explained correctly, Simon.
Another example : کتاب متابات رو جمع کن برو! : Gather your books & stationery and get out of here!
TC


----------



## timboleicester

My saucy persian friend once asked me

"Chamadoon Mamadoon dari>?" I never did understand why.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, that really is fascinating.
Re the example "آخه همه جا را دود مود گرفته بود", what does it mean, please?


----------



## persistent girl

It means that there is all smoke here !


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Thank you so much, that really is fascinating.
> Re the example "آخه همه جا را دود مود گرفته بود", what does it mean, please?



Dear Simon,
That means: "because every where was full of smoke and some other dirty gases".


----------



## turkcurious

timboleicester said:


> My saucy persian friend once asked me
> 
> "Chamadoon Mamadoon dari>?" I never did understand why.


Hello timboleicester,
This is another example as you transcribed:چمدون ممدون . and it means: suitcase or other similiar baggage( briefcase, etc).


----------



## timboleicester

turkcurious said:


> Hello timboleicester,
> This is another example as you transcribed:چمدون ممدون . and it means: suitcase or other similiar baggage( briefcase, etc).


 
I think he loved saying it as he was more interested in Mamadoon than Chamadoon....


----------



## searcher123

timboleicester said:


> (...)Mamadoon than Chamadoon....



I don't know it is important for you or not, but I hope be useful: the right pronunciation is "Chamedoon mamedoon".

Best Regards


----------



## timboleicester

searcher123 said:


> I don't know *whether* it is important for you or not, but I hope be *the following is* useful: the right pronunciation is "Chamedoon mamedoon".
> 
> Best Regards


 
Thanks in the spirit of helpfulness


----------



## searcher123

timboleicester said:


> Thanks in the spirit of helpfulness



Also me for your correction


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Au fait ca c'est dans le langage argotique.Il n'y a vraiment pas de pareille dans les autres langues.le deuixème mot a exactement le meme sens que le premier
Mais comment construire un tel mot ?
Il vous suffit de supprimer la première lettre du mot d'origine en lui ajoutant la lettre "م"
Mais si votre mot commence par "م" vous ajouterez "پ" au lieu d'employer "م"

Je vais prends des exemples :

شلوار ملوار/کتاب متاب/سراب مراب/شراب مراب

Mais faites bien attention à cette phrase ! ici comme "مریض" commence par "م"
Vous ajouterez donc "پ"
از این خوراکی موراکی ها نخورید مریض پریض می شید


----------



## timboleicester

IMANAKBARI said:


> Au fait ca c'est dans le langage argotique.Il n'y a vraiment pas de pareille dans les autres langues.le deuixème mot a exactement le meme sens que le premier
> Mais comment construire un tel mot ?
> Il vous suffit de supprimer la première lettre du mot d'origine en lui ajoutant la lettre "م"
> Mais si votre mot commence par "م" vous ajouterez "پ" au lieu d'employer "م"
> 
> Je vais prends des exemples :
> 
> شلوار ملوار/کتاب متاب/سراب مراب/شراب مراب
> 
> Mais faites bien attention à cette phrase ! ici comme "مریض" commence par "م"
> Vous ajouterez donc "پ"
> از این خوراکی موراکی ها نخورید مریض پریض می شید


 
Merci je crois que mon ami qui venait de Tabriz etait plus intéressé par le fait que "mamedoon" voulait dire "soutien-gorge" le fait que le deuxieme mot dans le couple veut aussi dire quelque chose de risqué ne fait qu'ajouter au plaisir non?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

timboleicester said:


> Merci je crois que mon ami qui venait de Tabriz etait plus intéressé par le fait que "mamedoon" voulait dire "soutien-gorge" le fait que le deuxieme mot dans le couple veut aussi dire quelque chose de risqué ne fait qu'ajouter au plaisir non?


 

Bonjour
Oui c'est cela ! mamedoon" = "soutien-gorge mais s'emploie très rarement
On dirait plutot : Corsett / korsett / soutiyan = soutien-gorge 

Quant à "Mamedoun" c'est un mot qui se construit avec Mame + doun
Mame = Les seins des femme dans le langage des enfents 
Doun = un nom qui veut dire "le lieu de qqch"
Donc "doun" est un lieu dans lequel les seins s'installent on dirait donc : Mamedoun / mamedoon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oh
Je n'avais pas lu votre message !
Vous parlez de "chamedoun" et " mamedoune"
Oui ici "Mamedoune" a la meme prononciation que "Mameduon qui veut dire soutien-gorge"
Oui vous avez raison ! mais il ne faut pas les confondre


----------



## Faylasoof

seitt said:


> Re
> دود مود
> 
> Greetings,
> ....
> 
> Now, I'm going to have a go at interpreting دود مود, but please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm basing what I say on analogies from Greek and Turkish.
> 
> In both Greek and Turkish, to say “X etc.” you can say “X mX". For example, “plate” is tabak in Turkish and piato in Greek. To say “plates etc.” i.e. “plates and other things similar to them and/or used alongside them – cutlery comes to mind as an obvious example, in Turkish you say “tabak mabak” and in Greek you say “piata miata”. This way of using language is, however, more common in Turkey than in Greece, which may possibly indicate an origin further east.
> 
> In Persian can I say “بشقاب مشقاب”?
> 
> UK English has nothing like this, although American English, with the influence of Yiddish, might say (to return to دود مود) “smoke schmoke”. In Greek and Turkish you turn the initial letter of the second word into an M (unless it's a vowel, in which case you just add the M onto the beginning of the word. In US Yiddish-influenced English you do exactly the same, but it is SCHM (or, in simpler styles of writing) SHM instead of M.
> .....
> Simon



This repetition of a word but with an altered first letter of the repeated word is found in both Iranian and Indic languages! 

Although دود  (smoke) is used in Urdu poetry it isn’t in daily speech and simple prose which is why you’ll never hear دود مود . But the phenomenon can be illustrated by using your other example.

We use کتاب (=book) so often in speech کتاب وتاب  is heard. The second, rhyming word always starts with a و – and this really is invariant, vowels in the first word included! In Punjabi, instead of و it is ش , so you’ll hear کتاب شتاب .  There may be similar examples in other Asian languages. 

So coming back to your other point, the origin is, as you say, further east!


----------

